# Spit1A's 60P v2 - Going High Tech!



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey everyone,

So a few months ago I noticed some problems with the silicone joints on my tank. I decided to tear the tank down for safety. 
Its taken me this long to get things up and running again because there was a delay in the shipment of new tanks, and I also had a vacation in the Galapagos Islands...

I want to thank Joseph at Miyabi Aqua Design for sorting out the replacement tank for me.

Anyway, I decided to try some new things this time around. I'm going high tech!
I've added a paintball CO2 system, an extra light, and some new plants.

My goal is to have a medium light, medium growth rate tank.

Here's the specs:

Tank: ADA 60P with black background
Filter: Aquaclear 50
Heater: Aqueon Pro 100W
Light: 24" Current Satellite Led + & 18" Current Satellite Led
Light Controller: DIY Arduino IR controller
CO2: 20oz Paintball tank with Aquatek Mini regulator
Stand: Reinforced Ikea Besta with door & DIY riser box
Garden Mat: Camping sleeping pad from MEC

Substrate: ADA Aquasoil Amazonia (Normal & Powder Types) + Caribsea Sunset Gold
Hardscape: Ohko Stone (Dragon Stone) + Manzanita Branches

Flora:
- Staurogyne Repens
- Crypt Parva
- Anubias Nana
- Anubias Nana Petite
- Rotala Colorata
- Christmas Moss
- Ludwigia Palustrius
- Eleocharis acicularis 'Mini' (mini hair grass)
- Rotala 'Bonsai'
- Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini'
- Pogostemon erectus

Fauna:
- Harlequin Rasboras x5 (I had 6 but one jumped out while I had the lid of the holding tank off for a water change  ) 
- Cardinal Tetras x 8



















Some bonus pics from the Galapagos! I would highly recommend going there if you are interested in the wildlife!




































Thanks for looking!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful setup n pics!


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

How are you liking the Aquatek CO2 regulator?

Tank is a beauty. Going to look even better grown in. Nice one!


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Bobsidd said:


> How are you liking the Aquatek CO2 regulator?


I've only had it running for a few days but so far so good! It was super easy to setup. So far the bubble count seems stable. Have you used yours yet? Or are you still in dry start mode?


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Haven't set it up yet. Still doing the whole Dry Start thing. Probably have it running in the next week or so. Happy to hear it was super easy to set up and the results are speaking for themselves.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey there,

Quick Q about your Aquatek reg. Did you have any issues with leaking after the solenoid turned off. I set mine up this morning and it is still sending out co2 well after the timer turned off (albeit at a much slower rate). Just wondering if you'd encountered anything like this, or whether I should contact Aquatek. 

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Looks great. I like the layout. Nice pictures as well. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Keep us posted. I have the aquatek mini as well. It has been lasting about 2.5 months at 1.5 bps. So far so good

I would like to see how everything grows in.


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for the comments everyone!



Bobsidd said:


> Quick Q about your Aquatek reg. Did you have any issues with leaking after the solenoid turned off. I set mine up this morning and it is still sending out co2 well after the timer turned off (albeit at a much slower rate). Just wondering if you'd encountered anything like this, or whether I should contact Aquatek.


That's odd. So far I haven't seen that behaviour. When the power is disconnected, the solenoid turns off and the flow of CO2 stops for me. The diffuser still bubbles for a little while after the CO2 is shut off though since there is still some CO2 in the diffuser. After a minute though there are no more bubbles. Yea I wonder if there is something wrong with the solenoid? 

I've found that the needle valve is very sensitive. It has taken me awhile to get it dialed in at the bps I want.


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Quick little update.

The plants are starting to grow a little bit now. 
Should I be trimming the DHG to encourage it to spread out? Or should I wait a little longer to let it get established?

Unfortunately the Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' seems to be melting away pretty quickly. The leaves get holes in them, and then melt away. I'm not sure if they are just adjusting to the tank or if they don't have enough light/CO2/ferts?










I picked up 4 Amano shrimp and a whole buncha snails from Pat the other day. They've made quick work of the algae! Although I may have gone overboard with the snails. I'm noticing they are real poop machines.

This Amano was too quick for me to get an in focus picture.










I had ended up adding some cactus wood for the shrimp and putting it in the cave on the left of the scape. So far the shrimp are using the cave to hide in. I've noticed that the tetras will occasionally enter the cave and harass the shrimp, especially when the shrimp have carried some food into the cave. I added a rock to block off the cave entrance a little to make it difficult for the tetras to get in there. Hopefully the shrimp will survive.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice tank and pictures!


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for the comments everyone!

Just a quick update. Things are starting to grow in better now. I like how the Pogostemon erectus and Rotala 'Bonsai' is growing in. The Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini' has stopped melting I think and is starting to grow a little bit. I've got some algae growing on the sand though...









I also gave the DHG a trim and now oxygen bubbles are coming out of all the cut leaves. Pretty neat.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Good progress! My DHG is growing really slowly. Maybe not enough light!? Yours are doing great!


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

JTang said:


> Good progress! My DHG is growing really slowly. Maybe not enough light!? Yours are doing great!


Thanks!

Regarding the DHG, low light might be a reason? I'm not sure since this is my first attempt growing DHG. But I have read that it will grow in medium light, just at a slower rate. The light I'm using right now is the Current Satellite LED+


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

I've got a question for everyone.

The tops of my Alternanthera reineckii mini seem to be turning translucent. Could this be a nutrient deficiency?










The plant is bushy near the bottom, but they have started to sprout long tops. Should I be trimming off the long tops to encourage more compact growth?

Thanks for looking!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I was in the Galapagos in March. Beautiful place! Shark diving was pretty awesome too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

shift said:


> I was in the Galapagos in March. Beautiful place! Shark diving was pretty awesome too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I was there in March as well. How was visibility underwater? I finished my advanced open water there and the first day we had to abort due to poor visibility. I saw lots of reef sharks but no hammer heads =(


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Spit1A said:


> I've got a question for everyone.
> 
> The tops of my Alternanthera reineckii mini seem to be turning translucent. Could this be a nutrient deficiency?
> 
> ...


Likely lacking in either one of the two: nitrates, co2.


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Ok, thanks, Maybe I'll need to add some nitrates. I think I probably have enough CO2 with the light I have.

Here's a shot of the tank from today.


















I'm kind of disappointed that the Rotala bonsai and the Pogostenom erectus haven't grown much taller...

I picked up some wild cherry shrimp from Canadian Aquatics today. They're already doing a good job of cleaning up food debris that gets stuck in the DHG.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Still looking great. Actually I should also ask what your GH is? Should try to be around 4-8.


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks! 

Hmmm, I haven't checked GH in awhile. When I was calibrating the dosage of equilibrium I think I set it to between 2-4.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Not sure how often you are doing water changes and consequently re-adding GH but I know that my tank eats through ~1 GH per week. I used to keep 3-4 but now I've increased to 6-8 to adjust for plant usage.


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Interesting. I'm doing about a 20% water change once per week. But I'm going to try tracking my GH over the week to see how quickly the plants are eating through it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

I was watching my tank and managed to get a video of one of the berried cherry shrimp.

Hopefully a few babies will survive.


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

It's almost been 3 months since starting up this tank.

I'm pretty happy with the growth so far.

Here's a shot from the first day









And here is a shot from today


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey everyone,

It's been awhile so I figured I'd post an update.

Currently there are 
- 8 Cardinal Tetras
- 4 Espei Rasboras (started with 6, but had 2 jumpers when I was doing a water change  )
- 8 Beckford's Pencilfish
- 4 Amano shrimp (I think...)
- ~15 cherry shrimp (I have a feeling they are slowly being picked off by the tetras...)

Here's a FTS from tonight


















I really like the Pencilfish


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

Your tank is looking great! Really healthy looking plants  Thanks for the update


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice tank, nice fishes and nice camera! 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

battmanh said:


> Your tank is looking great! Really healthy looking plants  Thanks for the update


Thanks! And thanks for that Myriophyllum tuberculatum. It seems to be growing alright. But I think I need more room for plants. Time for an upgrade....



mysticalnet said:


> Nice tank, nice fishes and nice camera!


Thanks!


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

looks great


----------

